# Arthroscopy Knee w/exostosis



## coderguy1939 (Jan 9, 2009)

Doctor performed a knee arthroscopy and is dictating arthroscopic removal of exostosis/osteophytes "resected and taken back down to a normal anatomic appearance using a 4mm burring intsrument".  In the op report the doctor states this is "similar to removal of benign tumor".  He does not burr down to bleeding bone.  Isn't this considered chondroplasty, 29877?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## mbort (Jan 10, 2009)

certainly sounds like a 29877 to me


----------



## trose45116 (Jan 11, 2009)

i would agree with that


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------

